# Popular mechanics/alldata repair cd



## alarmer1 (May 20, 2006)

Is anyone using these cd repair manuals anymore, I have the disc with BMW repair info, but I lost my unlock cd key for it.
A while back I figured out how to unlock all the vehicles on the cd, the thing is I need at least 1 unlock code to do it.
I will share this info if I can get at least 1 unlock code on disc 7A,3A or 3B.

Thanks,
Mike G.


----------



## dansnts (Sep 23, 2010)

*Popular mechanics alldata*

I have a couple of these cds with sn's and unlock codes for berreta and a lebaron can t get past registar. No support for product. anyone know how to get it unlocked?


----------

